# 10-speed Veloce crankset with 9-speed groupset?



## BillyK (Aug 5, 2010)

I've just purchased a 2000 Bianchi with a full Veloce groupset. (9-speed) I'm thinking about replacing the crankset and rear cassette. If I pickup a 10-speed Veloce crankset on eBay, will it be compatible with the rest of the 9-speed groupset? Also, will I require a 10-speed chain as well? (The new chainrings will have the same tooth count as the old, 53/39) Cassettes aren't too difficult to find so I'll probably just grab another 9-speed cassette. (new old stock) Please advise. Thanks!


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

10 spd crankset will be fine.

Chain choice is up to you. I have not tried this exact thing, but guessing that a 10 speed chain may shift a little better than a 9 speed.


----------



## RussellS (Feb 1, 2010)

I am using a 10 speed Record crankset with 9 speed Chorus/Centaur setup. 9 speed chain of some manufacturer. 9 speed Veloce cassette. It shifts and rides fine.


----------



## SilverStar (Jan 21, 2008)

I have a 10-speed Centaur crank/ 9-speed Daytona shifting setup on two bikes, with a 9-speed chain on one and a 10-speed chain on the other. I discern no differences whatsoever.


----------



## BillyK (Aug 5, 2010)

Thanks everyone. It's good to know that a 10-speed crankset is compatible if I decide to go that route. The bike arrives today so I'll be looking over the components to determine if anything needs to be replaced.


----------

